# New To Group...may Be New Owner Today?



## cgs500 (Jun 18, 2008)

I started by looking at a used '05 Outback 28BKS (found this site while researching it) within 20 miles of home for roughly 14,500-15,000 but last night while searching the net I found this:

* LINK: 2009 28BHKS for 18,995 *

What do you think of the deal? I haven't seen them yet but they have three in stock and I see there is a 750.00 rebate as well. It seems like a no brainer given what I have heard about delam problems with the early 2000's models. I plan on running over today to check them out. Has anyone dealt with Cooper RV in Pittsburgh PA? Are they good...bad...or indifferent?

Thanks again (should have made my first post here)

Kevin


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Seems like a pretty good deal..........if they are advertising that price, I would think you could get it for $17,500 to $18,000.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Sounds like a good deal to me too, especially for an '09. Just don't let them know you think so. As mentioned above I'd start at 1,500 to 1,000 below that and see where you end up. Don't forget to try to get them to throw in as much as possible with the deal, especially the WD hitch (not a cheap one you'll just replace after a trip or two, go for an Equalizer or something of its caliber. Good luck, hope your out camping soon, oh yeah, welcome to Outbackers.

Brad


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers! FYI....I don't think that rebate applies to the 2009 models, just to leftover new 2008's and older.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Sounds pretty good. Let us know how it works out.

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Sounds like a good price to me also.










Bob


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I agree. Sounds good! Good luck and Welcome !!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com!









Can't go wrong with and Outback but it never hurts to price shop. You can contact my personal favorite, Lisa DiPiazza, at General RV in Wayland, MI, Toll Free @ (800) 792-9118. Others have had success with Marci (belongs to Outbackers.com) at Lakeshore RV in Muskegon, MI @ (888) 743-8278. Lakeshore has sold many of our Outbackers their TTs and either shipped them or buyers have traveled to MI to pick them up, then used them along the trip home.

You also can't go wrong with Outbackers.com. We're glad to have you!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers!










Have fun shopping.


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

Is that scissor jacks I see on that beauty??

Welcome to OB country.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Nice trailer! Good luck with the deal.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.


----------



## cgs500 (Jun 18, 2008)

Well it's a done deal, I pick up the Outback 28 BHKS on Tuesday (6-24-2008). I didn't have much luck haggling on the price...just a couple of hundred bucks off the internet price. I did get them to take my trade (01 Gulfstream Innsbrook 19') for almost what I would have taken for it if I sold it outright and I don't have to clean, shine or polish anything. I wasn't going to trade because a guy at a dealership with the used '05 showed me the NADA book and they would only offer trade in value. I would have donated the thing to some group before I gave it to a dealer for the quote he showed me. I got plenty of use out of it so I am happy with the deal.

I am sure I will have many questions once we take delivery (yes I printed off the PDI form and will take it with me). I have a few business trips coming up so the shake down is going to be July 4th weekend about an hour from here in PA with a 2 week trip to Mississippi and Florida mid to late July.

Picture will follow next week!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Congrats! It sounds like you done good. You'll have most of the summer left to just camp. Enjoy.

Brad


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

cgs500 said:


> Well it's a done deal, I pick up the Outback 28 BHKS on Tuesday (6-24-2008). I didn't have much luck haggling on the price...just a couple of hundred bucks off the internet price. I did get them to take my trade (01 Gulfstream Innsbrook 19') for almost what I would have taken for it if I sold it outright and I don't have to clean, shine or polish anything. I wasn't going to trade because a guy at a dealership with the used '05 showed me the NADA book and they would only offer trade in value. I would have donated the thing to some group before I gave it to a dealer for the quote he showed me. I got plenty of use out of it so I am happy with the deal.
> 
> I am sure I will have many questions once we take delivery (yes I printed off the PDI form and will take it with me). I have a few business trips coming up so the shake down is going to be July 4th weekend about an hour from here in PA with a 2 week trip to Mississippi and Florida mid to late July.
> 
> Picture will follow next week!


That is great news. Congrats on become an official Outbacker!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Whoo Hoo! Congrats and Enjoy!!


----------



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW TRAILER, AND WELCOME TO THE OUTBACKERS.







SOUNDS LIKE EVERYTHING WENT WELL W/YOUR PURCHASE. ENJOY AND HAVE FUN.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Hi there. Welcome, welcome. Couldn't help noticing you are member 7633, as of yesterday. We are member 188 as of March 2004! It has been a fun time with this group. I think you will enjoy the ride, and the Outback. We certainly enjoyed ours. Dean & Jodi


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2008)

I am actively looking at a simple 21RS, possibly the 25RSS. Any suggestion on a fair offer for either, brand new 08's or 09's? I'm getting prices that are all over the map.

THANKS.


----------

